# Ysaye violin sonatas.........



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

These works are fantastic!
Any one else like them?
What recordings do you have?
:tiphat:


----------



## DarkAngel (Aug 11, 2010)

Itullian said:


> These works are fantastic!
> Any one else like them?
> What recordings do you have?
> :tiphat:


You read my mind, that thread about Bach sonatas & partitas caused me to order this combo, on its way
BTW Presto UK has Hyperion label sale now for all Ibragimova sets....


----------



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

Thanks DA.
I had bought this one a while back to see if I liked them
and think it's excellent.

Are those recordings a lot better?


----------



## DarkAngel (Aug 11, 2010)

still waiting for postal delivery......I could cheat and just on Tidal streaming


----------



## vsm (Aug 26, 2017)

This is my favorite recording of the Ysaye's sonatas, played by Gideon Kremer:

https://www.amazon.com/Ysaye-Sonatas-Violin-Original-Recording/dp/B00000DWQW

Tried different ones, but I think Kremer's performance is exactly what Ysaye envisioned.


----------

